# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  شرط معدل برای دارندگان دیپلم قدیم چگونه هست ؟

## yashar2012

*سلام 
خسته نباشید 
با توجه به دلایلی امسال بعد از 10 سال میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
منتهی سالی که من پیش دانشگاهیم رو تموم کردم . سال 83-84 بود
که از سال 85 بحث شرط معدل پیش اومد 

در اون سالها گفته میشد که برای 83-84 ها اگر بخوان بازم کنکور بدن شرط معدل  اثری نداره

با توجه به اینکه .. امسال گفتن 25% معدل حتما بر روی رتبه نهایی تاثیر داره 
ایا برای من که فارغ التحصیل سال 84 هستم نیز .. تاثیر داره یا نه 

ممنون*

----------


## yashar2012

> 2ـ سوابق تحصيلي فقط براي ديپلمه هاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم معارف اسلامي كه در سال¬هاي 1384، 1385، 1386، 1387 ،  1388 , 1389, 1390 و1391 فارغ التحصيل شده و امتحانات آنها به صورت نهايي و كشوري برگزار شده است، اعمال خواهد شد 
> 
> 
> این یکی از بخش های قانون تاثیر سوابق تحصیلیه 
> شما سال تحصیلیتون 83_84 بوده پس شما فارغ التحصیل خرداد 84 هستید پس شما نظام جدید حساب میشین پس! برا شما هم 25 درصد تاثیر داره
> و شما باید برین این سایت www.dipcode.medu.ir و کد سوابق تحصیلی خودتونو بگیرین تا 16 آذر که دفترچه 
> ثبت نام میاد اونجا کد رو وارد کنین 
> تو این سایت برا ورود کد منطقه و کد دانش آموزی رو میخاد که تو کارنامه فارغ التحصیلیتون موجوده 
> موفق باشین


سلام ممنون از جوابت 
من به سایتی که گفتید رفتم و مشخصات دانش آموزی کد منطقه و تاریخ تولد رو دادم
اما چیزی پیدا نکرد
من پیش دانشگاهیم رو سال 83-84 تموم کردم ایا منظور از فارغ التحصیل سال سوم هست ؟ 
که در اینصورت من سال 82-83 فارغ التحصیل شدم اگر که نه پس چرا سابقه ای پیدا نمیشه ؟

----------


## Moghadam

> *سلام 
> خسته نباشید 
> با توجه به دلایلی امسال بعد از 10 سال میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
> منتهی سالی که من پیش دانشگاهیم رو تموم کردم . سال 83-84 بود
> که از سال 85 بحث شرط معدل پیش اومد 
> 
> در اون سالها گفته میشد که برای 83-84 ها اگر بخوان بازم کنکور بدن شرط معدل  اثری نداره
> 
> با توجه به اینکه .. امسال گفتن 25% معدل حتما بر روی رتبه نهایی تاثیر داره 
> ...



سلام.

با این توضیحات شما , باید دیپلمتون رو در قبل از 84 گرفته باشید.پس : معدل دیپلمتون,در پذیرش شما تاثیر ندارد و فقط نتیجه کنکورتون ملاک است.

----------


## hossein_R

> سلام ممنون از جوابت 
> من به سایتی که گفتید رفتم و مشخصات دانش آموزی کد منطقه و تاریخ تولد رو دادم
> اما چیزی پیدا نکرد
> من پیش دانشگاهیم رو سال 83-84 تموم کردم ایا منظور از فارغ التحصیل سال سوم هست ؟ 
> که در اینصورت من سال 82-83 فارغ التحصیل شدم اگر که نه پس چرا سابقه ای پیدا نمیشه ؟


خواهش میکنم. 
ضمن عذر خواهی,شما سال پیش دانشگاهی 83_84 بودید من فکر کردم سال سوم 83_84 بودید که در اونصورت دیپلمتون مال خرداد84 میبود. ولی الان دیپلمتون مال خرداد 83 هستش! پس به قول آقای مقدم تاثیر نداره! ببخشید اشتباهی راهنمایی کردم :Y (546):

----------


## yashar2012

ایرادی نداره .. 
عوضش خیالم راحت شد
اخه معدل افتضاح بود :yahoo (3): 
با این اوصاف شاید جزو معدود افرادی باشم که معدل تاثیری تو نمرشون نداره

----------


## ali_12

سلام
منم شرایطم مثل شماست.البته من دیپلممو سال 79/80 گرفتم.پس با این اوصاف معدل برای منم بی تاثیره؟
البته گویا تا سالهای پیش اینطوری بوده.اگر امسال این قانون حذف نکنن خوبه ! :Y (745):

----------


## hossein_R

> سلام
> منم شرایطم مثل شماست.البته من دیپلممو سال 79/80 گرفتم.پس با این اوصاف معدل برای منم بی تاثیره؟
> البته گویا تا سالهای پیش اینطوری بوده.اگر امسال این قانون حذف نکنن خوبه !


 
خیالتون راحت معلومه که تاثیر نداره :Y (471): 
من فکر میکردم پیر انجمن منم چون 88 دیپلم گرفتم حالا میبینم نه بابا 2 تا پیشکسوت هم پیدا شده :Y (724):

----------


## yashar2012

> خیالتون راحت معلومه که تاثیر نداره
> من فکر میکردم پیر انجمن منم چون 88 دیپلم گرفتم حالا میبینم نه بابا 2 تا پیشکسوت هم پیدا شده


 :Yahoo (1):  پیر کجا بود ..  تا منو داری غم نداری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## elifar

سلام، واسه  منم تاثیری نداررررره

----------

